# Does anyone still make old-style cases



## Red_Machine (Jul 5, 2015)

I'm talking about the beige boxes of yesteryear.  Everything is pretty much black and silver these days with some lurid colours thrown in.  Does nobody make stuff like this anymore?


----------



## Steevo (Jul 5, 2015)

Old school to me is desktop, where the monitor sat on top of the horizontal case, in biege. My first computer was exactly like that.

I was building friends and family computers with the second case, the little cutout on the bottom was for stickers sent with the CPU usually.


----------



## Disparia (Jul 5, 2015)

Despite their site not changing in last 20 years California PC Products still seems to be in business: http://calpc.com/catalog/mid_tower.html


----------



## AsRock (Jul 5, 2015)

Plenty on ebay lol.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 6, 2015)

The closest you're gonna find mainstream is a pure, alpine white, which is fairly trendy right now.

I'm guessing you are intentionallh looking for beige cases? Or just nostalgic?


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 6, 2015)

mostly release black version or other than white, white is nice and classic but over time it might get yellowish and it looks not good
btw why you look for white case, for build or something? 
you may find new case then paint it


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 6, 2015)

If you need one for a build, look at recycle centres, there is usually a couple at least that you can pick up for next to nothing.


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 6, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> If you need one for a build, look at recycle centres, there is usually a couple at least that you can pick up for next to nothing.


yeah, one plus from older case is the steel, the steel is thick and solid although the weight is more


----------



## In Win Insight (Jul 7, 2015)

In Win does it for the the EA006X but it depends on how many you need.


----------

